# (V) Splinter Cell: Blacklist ;;; AC: Blackflag;;Batman Arkham Origins



## Futurejump (7. November 2013)

Da ich zu meiner GTX 770 von nvidia Assassins Creed Black Flag, Splinter Cell Blacklist und Batman Arham Origins als Key dazu bekommen habe verkaufe ich sie hier. 

Ich aktzeptiere als Zahlungsart Überweisung und Paypal. Preise werden per PN ausgemacht.
Alternativ tausche ich die 3 Spiele auch für Battlefield 4 oder COD Ghost
Preisvorstellungen:
SC Black List ( Verkauft )
AC 4 Special Edition: ( Verkauft )
Batman: ( Verkauft)


----------



## Batze (7. November 2013)

Ohne Preisvorgabe geht eh nix. 
Und da du hier eh erst 1 Post hast, ist das eh so ziemlich nutzlos hier bei uns. 

Sorry für den sehr direkten Kommentar, aber bei 1 post hier im Forum und gerade angemeldet, versuch es bitte woanders.

Und PayPal kannste dir sonst wo hinstecken 


So habe fertig.


----------



## Futurejump (7. November 2013)

Danke für den Hinweis. Ich werde ungefähre Preisvorstellungen hinzufügen. Die sache mit dem 1 post kann  ich leider nicht ändern, aber deshalb ist Paypal doch da. Durch den Verkäuferschutz kann euch doch nichts passieren? Ich habe nun aber Überweisung noch hinzugefüght, mit PSC kann ich leider nichts anfangen.


----------



## JoghurtWaldfruechte (8. November 2013)

Muss im Prinzip auch jeder selber wissen  Paypal ist schonmal besser als Paysafecard oder dubiose Herkunft der Keys 
Trotzdem hat Batze irgendwie schon recht. Naja, gute Nacht


----------



## Futurejump (8. November 2013)

Splinter Cell Blacklist ist nun weg.


----------



## Futurejump (8. November 2013)

Assassins Creed Black Flag ist nun auch weg


----------



## Futurejump (9. November 2013)

Alles klar Leute, alle Codes wurden erfolgreich verkauft. Ich hätte nicht gedacht, dass es so schnell geht.


----------



## Exar-K (9. November 2013)

Wir sind hier kein zögerliches Völkchen wenn es gute Angebote gibt.


----------



## Kaisan (9. November 2013)

Exar-K schrieb:


> Wir sind hier kein zögerliches Völkchen wenn es gute Angebote gibt.


 
Hehe ... so sieht´s aus. Muss schon sagen, dass ich hier beim Kauf von AC4 viel gespart habe. Besten Dank nochmal


----------

